# induction lighting



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

has anybody ever installed induction lights? i hear they have a very long lamp life


----------



## Buck Parrish (May 7, 2009)

I think we all have. Did you have a specific type in mind.
Thier great on signs, up close.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Buck Parrish said:


> I think we all have. Did you have a specific type in mind.
> Thier great on signs, up close.


the kind im talking about has a coil inside of the lamp and has about 100,000 hours lamp life


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrodeless_lamp


----------



## Buck Parrish (May 7, 2009)

Nice Link. Wow those are cool. I think their are many ways to make lights last longer. But bulb makers hate that. (IMO)

I was out west in a rual area of Indiana. A hard ware store had LED'S in a regular bulb. Screws right in a regular bulb socket. Under $10 , too. The owner said he thought they we're expirementing on his costumers.
Though half of them we're Amish HMMM


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i think they would use those fixtures in places where lamp replacement would be a big pain or where light failure would cause a problem. i wonder if they use those on towers


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy (Dec 21, 2009)

*...*



electricalperson said:


> has anybody ever installed induction lights? i hear they have a very long lamp life


Many...they are awesome. Great Payback period and a 6 phosphour bulb which covers all the spectrum which gives you better pupil lumens (Scotopic). Everyone where we installed these were very happy

About $500 per light but worth it

http://www.everlastlight.com/EHB-OD-400W.html


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

The company I work for installed about 75 of these in a car dealership recently. It was a different crew, I wasn't involved in the job, just heard about it.

Within a week, EVERY ballast had failed. Not just some of them, or even most, but every one. They seemed to fail when energized. They would be OK, then a few more would fail when turned on. 

They replace the ballasts, and within a week, EVERY one of the new ballasts had failed. 

I'm not kidding. 

The factory of course, blamed 'power surges and spikes', we installed a power quality analyzer, no problems with the power. They then blamed the installation. Why did the rest of the building have zero problems, and was installed by the same people. Finally, they sent a factory rep out. 

He watched in seeming amazement as one after another ballast failed. They would walk into a room where all the lights were working, turn them off, wait a few seconds, turn them back on, and one or more would fail. Pretty soon, the whole room had failed.

The last I heard (a few weeks ago) the factory had sent ballasts made by a different manufacturer, and they are still working. 

I think I'd wait a while before buying any induction lighting.

Rob

P.S. Silly me! Why didn't I think of this. A failed ballast consumes no energy. 100% savings!! 'Green' lighting at its finest, but in a dark room it's hard to tell.


----------



## septiclecky (Oct 17, 2008)

Buck Parrish said:


> *Nice Link. Wow those are cool. I think their are many ways to make lights last longer. But bulb makers hate that. (IMO)*


We have been told in Europe that we cannot use normal incandesant lamps anymore and are they are to be phased out. 

Good idea but a lot of people have lights in the UK and else where in Europe which work off PIRs which the economy CFL we are now are told to use do not work on these PIR lights. :bangin:


----------



## Buck Parrish (May 7, 2009)

septiclecky said:


> We have been told in Europe that we cannot use normal incandesant lamps anymore and are they are to be phased out.
> 
> Good idea but a lot of people have lights in the UK and else where in Europe which work off PIRs which the economy CFL we are now are told to use do not work on these PIR lights. :bangin:


What's PIR's ?

I had a customer that broke a CFL . They called the EPA and they came out! Then cleaned it up, checking for mercury. The wife was pregnant.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Buck Parrish said:


> What's PIR's ?
> 
> I had a customer that broke a CFL . They called the EPA and they came out! Then cleaned it up, checking for mercury. The wife was pregnant.


 Did the EPA charge for the cleanup?


----------



## Buck Parrish (May 7, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Did the EPA charge for the cleanup?


I don't think so... Not from a pregnant young lady.
But not sure...


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Induction lighting*



Buck Parrish said:


> I don't think so... Not from a pregnant young lady.
> But not sure...


 Could you call them and ask if they were charged? It would be good to know because I am sure that a lot of them will be broken in the future.


----------



## Buck Parrish (May 7, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Could you call them and ask if they were charged? It would be good to know because I am sure that a lot of them will be broken in the future.


 
Sure, I assumed it was similar to when the fire dept comes out. They write a report so they can account for all their time. 
The Epa and Al Gore are sitting around waithing for CFL's to break.


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy (Dec 21, 2009)

*..*



micromind said:


> The company I work for installed about 75 of these in a car dealership recently. It was a different crew, I wasn't involved in the job, just heard about it.
> 
> Within a week, EVERY ballast had failed. Not just some of them, or even most, but every one. They seemed to fail when energized. They would be OK, then a few more would fail when turned on.
> 
> ...


We haven't had any callbacks yet. They have a 25yrs on fixture and 5yrs on ballast. Look at the U of M we did for the wrestling arena

http://www.everlastlight.com/image_gallery/


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy (Dec 21, 2009)

*...*

wrong pic...these were the ones we put up at the U of M . Very nice. We aimed them all up.


----------



## Inductionlamps (Feb 17, 2010)

*Induction Lamp Supplier*

Try visiting InductionLamps.com, we have a wide variety of Induction Lamps that can be used to retrofit an existing light fixture. If you have any questions send us an email and we would be more than happy to assist you with any questions you may have.

Thanks

InductionLamps.com LLC


----------

